# Unable to shutdown after long time building in poudriere



## YZMSQ (May 27, 2015)

Hi,

Well, it seems a bit strange, which occurs many times after I use `poudriere` to build packages. After long time building and installing packages using `poudriere`, everything looks fine. But when I try to shutdown, it'll hang on the message:

```
All buffers synced
```
The whole system freezes here and never proceeds, until I press the `RESET` hardware button to reboot it, then shutdown it again, this time, it succeeds without any problems. I hope to figure out what happened in the shutdown process by reading the /var/log/messages, but I can not find any abnormal messages there.

My box runs FreeBSD 10.1 RELEASE amd64 (GENERIC), and use `UFS` as my filesystem. This is my `dmesg`:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #1: Wed May 20 08:52:30 CST 2015
  root@darkgeek-freebsd:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
VT: running with driver "vga".
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3470 CPU @ 3.20GHz (3192.82-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x306a9  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x3a  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7fbae3ff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Structured Extended Features=0x281<FSGSBASE,SMEP,ERMS>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 6442450944 (6144 MB)
avail memory = 6152626176 (5867 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TC-F1  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  2
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  4
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  6
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80d942e0, 0) error 19
acpi0: <LENOVO TC-F1> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 67, 1 (4) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff,0xf7e20000-0xf7e3ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
hdac0: <ATI RV910 HDA Controller> mem 0xf7e40000-0xf7e43fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f08000-0xf7f083ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
hdac1: <Intel Cougar Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7f00000-0xf7f03fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xf7d04000-0xf7d04fff,0xf7d00000-0xf7d03fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: 00:23:24:47:8d:83
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f07000-0xf7f073ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Cougar Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf070-0xf077,0xf060-0xf063,0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xf7f06000-0xf7f067ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xd0000-0xd0fff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x19c offMax=0x448
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC662 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC662 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Realtek ALC662 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,27 and 24,25,26 on hdaa1
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST500DM002-1BD142 KC65> ATA-8cd0 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <TSSTcorp DVD-ROM SH-116AB LM03> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: Serial Number R8UV68BD200E7M
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number W2AMGX0T
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1596409946 Hz quality 1000
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus0
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub3: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x17ef> at usbus0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs [rw]...
ums0: <vendor 0x17ef Lenovo Optical USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: <Caicos [Radeon HD 7400 Series]> on vgapci0
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] RADEON_IS_PCIE
info: [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (CAICOS 0x1002:0x677B 0x1642:0x3A76).
info: [drm] register mmio base: 0xF7E20000
info: [drm] register mmio size: 131072
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: ===> Try ATRM...
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: pci_find_class() found: 0:1:0:0, vendor=1002, device=677b
info: [drm] radeon_atrm_get_bios: Get ACPI device handle
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: ===> Try VFCT...
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Get "VFCT" ACPI table
info: [drm] radeon_acpi_vfct_bios: Failed to get "VFCT" table: AE_NOT_FOUND
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: ===> Try IGP's VRAM...
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: VRAM base address: 0xe0000000
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Map address: 0xfffff800e0000000 (262144 bytes)
info: [drm] igp_read_bios_from_vram: Incorrect BIOS signature: 0xFFFF
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: ===> Try PCI Expansion ROM...
info: [drm] radeon_read_bios: Map address: 0xfffff800000c0000 (131072 bytes)
info: [drm] ATOM BIOS: C26402
drmn0: info: VRAM: 1024M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000003FFFFFFF (1024M used)
drmn0: info: GTT: 512M 0x0000000040000000 - 0x000000005FFFFFFF
info: [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M
info: [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR
[TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 3111060 kiB
[TTM] Zone  dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB
[TTM] Initializing pool allocator
info: [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready
info: [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
info: [drm] radeon: irq initialized.
info: [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072
info: [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:151 = 3/e
info: [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0
info: [drm] Loading CAICOS Microcode
info: [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x0000000000040000).
drmn0: info: WB enabled
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0x0xfffff80136c35c00
drmn0: info: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c0c and cpu addr 0x0xfffff80136c35c0c
info: [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 3 usecs
info: [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs
info: [drm] radeon_device_init: Taking over the fictitious range 0xe0000000-0xf0000000
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 addr 0xff
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iicbus1: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb1 addr 0x0
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
iicbus2: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb2 addr 0x0
iic2: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus2
iicbus3: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb3 addr 0x0
iic3: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus3
iicbus4: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb4 addr 0x0
iic4: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus4
iicbus5: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb5 addr 0x0
iic5: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus5
iicbus6: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb6 addr 0x0
iic6: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus6
iicbus7: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb7 addr 0x0
iic7: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus7
info: [drm] Radeon Display Connectors
info: [drm] Connector 0:
info: [drm]  DP-1
info: [drm]  HPD2
info: [drm]  DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c
info: [drm]  Encoders:
info: [drm]  DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1
info: [drm] Connector 1:
info: [drm]  DVI-I-1
info: [drm]  HPD4
info: [drm]  DDC: 0x6450 0x6450 0x6454 0x6454 0x6458 0x6458 0x645c 0x645c
info: [drm]  Encoders:
info: [drm]  DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY
info: [drm]  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
info: [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control
info: [drm] radeon: power management initialized
info: [drm] fb mappable at 0xE0142000
info: [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000
info: [drm] size 5324800
info: [drm] fb depth is 24
info: [drm]  pitch is 5888
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 2.29.0 20080528
```


----------



## xavi (May 27, 2015)

This is a known issue: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=195458.


----------



## YZMSQ (May 27, 2015)

xavi said:


> This is a known issue: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=195458.


Thanks. I read all the comments there but still not sure what to do to solve it. Should I upgrade my 10.1 box to the latest patch version or simply track the current branch?


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2015)

You should always keep your systems at the latest patch level.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-15:05.ufs.asc


----------



## junovitch@ (May 27, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure that is the issue since the errata notice was specifically for the interaction UFS and /sbin/init getting replaced.  However, it may be either related or the cause so getting that UFS fix applied would be best.  Run `freebsd-update fetch` and `freebsd-update install` then retest with 10.1-RELEASE-p10 as a baseline to see if there are still any apparent issues.


----------



## YZMSQ (Jun 2, 2015)

I checked out the latest source of the base system (p10) and rebuilt the world two days ago. It seems that the issue didn't show up till now. I'd pay attention to this problem for the following days to see whether it's fixed.


----------

